# Zach's Quality Dog Food @ Costco



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Some Costco stores are stocking a dog food that's new to Costco called Zach's Quality Dog Food. It's getting 4.5 stars from Dog Food Advisor, 28% protein without any legumes, is made in Texas, and costs just $30 per huge bag (40 or 50 pounds, not sure). Here's the review on Dog Food Advisor:
Zach's Quality Dog Food | Review and Rating

I can't find much info about the company or the food, though they've been around since 2003. 

Has anyone fed it? Does anyone know anything about the company? What factory makes it under contract (Mid America, or someone else)? Quality control? Recall history? 

It's a great price for a 4.5* food with that much chicken in it, so I'd like to know more.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I sent the company a bunch of questions today...the owner replied, sending me his cell phone number, offering to talk to me on a Sunday. 

They've never had a recall (operating since 2003), with several years of sales history in Texas Costco stores. 

It's mfr'd in the Great Life-owned plant (Pioneer) in Abilene. All ingredients, including vitamins, are sourced in the USA, except for the lamb, which comes from New Zealand. 

Given that the other choice at Costco is made by Diamond, I'm liking this little company as an option for a very affordable quality food -- $30 for 50 pounds (chicken and rice). It wallops Kirkland in value, and it seems to be a better food.

It's not Fromm or Acana or Orijen, but at this price point, it seems like a relative bargain for dogs that don't have chicken or rice allergies.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I feed Hugo the Natures Domain from Costco, I don't ever remember seeing Zachs before, I'll have to see of our Costco carries it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Zachs appears to be only in a limited number of Costcos, mostly in Texas. It's a tiny little company, so if you are far from Texas, it may be a long time until you see it. If you are in Texas, though, chances are good that it's there.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Zachs appears to be only in a limited number of Costcos, mostly in Texas. It's a tiny little company, so if you are far from Texas, it may be a long time until you see it. If you are in Texas, though, chances are good that it's there.


Got it. Thanks again


----------

